# Dr. Chronic "Two Thumbs Up"



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jun 17, 2006)

I recieved my order today. Was 7 days total delivery from time order was placed to mid-us somewhere. I am very pleased with their operation, the package was stealthy. Will defently purchase from them in the future.

http://www.drchronic.com/


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jun 17, 2006)

Since you guys/gals are the only ones who know about my grow I must share something else with you.....Few min ago I went to transfer the seeds from the manf. package to my film canisters. I ordered 4 WW Female, and 4 NL Female. Opened the WW package, everthing looked good. Opened the NL package and what did I see??? Nothing other then 10 NL female seeds instead of 4 that I ordered. I believe that the Dr. Chronic god is looking out for me.... needless to say this has made my day. Others who order from him may get just as lucky who knows....


----------



## skunk (Nov 28, 2006)

i got my order from doc all together 10 days after i put the money order in the mailbox . he also sent me 10 free sensistar x skunk on top of my 10 ww seeds . i like doctors now . lol


----------

